# Mango Apple Wine



## peterCooper (Jun 17, 2006)

Mangos were 4 for a dollar in Krogers today. Couldn't resist. 
5 gallons apple juice
1 dozen mangos
10lb sugar
4 tbsp tannin
3 tsp yeast nutrient
1/4 tsp pectin enzyme

SG 1.10 (16% PA)

I'll be pitching the yeast tomorrow


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 18, 2006)

And now here's the photo


----------



## Pepere (Jun 19, 2006)

peter:


The mango wine likes edible sitting in the primary



a scoop of ice cream and away you go. I'm betting this wine has a great color by the time you rack it to glass and at a starting SG of 1.10, whoooopie


----------



## paubin (Jun 19, 2006)

1/4 tsp pectin enzyme? Most recipes I've used for just 1 gal. used 1/2
tsp. I believe that mangoes contain a lot of pectin also. Wouldn't you
need more pectin enzyme than you are using? I hope it smells and tastes
as good as it looks. I wish I could find Mangoes at such a nice price.



Pete


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 19, 2006)

The bottle I have says 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons which is why I added that much . 
However my last batch of cranberry apple never did clear completely. I used 
1/4 tsp in it too and I suspect pectin haze. 

What is the effect of adding more pectin enzyme? I'd be looking at 3 tsp for 
my batch and I don't want to do something that will cause problems.


----------



## paubin (Jun 19, 2006)

The pectin enzyme simply destroys the pectin from the fruits. I dont
beleave it acts like yeasts in that yeasts reproduce. I am under the
impression that the amount of enzyme added is directly related to the
amount of liquid. Perhaps someone with a longer history of wine making
will chime in.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 20, 2006)

you said it great, paubin!





M.


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 20, 2006)

So, do I add it now. Is 3 tsp too much?


----------



## pkcook (Jun 20, 2006)

Peter,


Are you using liquid or dry pectic emzyme? My LD Carlson is dry and in a small bag and says 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm using liquid and it says 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons.


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 24, 2006)

Yesterday I added 4 tsp of acid blend to bring the acidity up to .6
Today I racked at 1.02 to glass and added 1/4 tsp pectin enzyme just to be on the safe side.

Had a little taste. Still obviously sweet but with a lot of body. The mango definitely overpowers the apple, which is good. We'll see how that holds up as it dries out over the next three weeks.

Got 6 gallons plus 2 bottles for topping up. With the amount I've got, I should be able to rack a couple of times and still leave 6 gallons which means I can bulk age this for a while.


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 24, 2006)

So now I'm going to wait a month (partly because next Monday we all go 
off for a (well deserved) holiday back to the UK and we won' be back until 
July 24th). By which time I expect it will have stopped fermenting and be 
as dry as a BONE.



Then we'll look at a second racking. Should I stabilize 
at that point?


----------



## paubin (Jun 28, 2006)

I didn't realize that you where using liquid enzyme in previous posts.
Sorry bud! I would stabilize once the wine is dry and finished
fermenting, unless you are concidering sparkling apple/mango. Have a
great time in the UK!


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Pete. I plan to.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 1, 2006)

peterCooper said:


> By which time I expect it will have stopped fermenting and be
> as dry as a BONE.
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't stablize at that point. I'd rack it and put it away for another month. I think you're going to have quite a bit of sediment with this one and will need a few more rackings. I wouldn't stablize until I was closer to bottling.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 1, 2006)

By the way, I am very jealous of mangos, 4 for a $1! I love mangos!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 1, 2006)

Bert just Berted in and said that my definition of stablizing and yours may be different. I do not consider racking and adding k-meta stablizing.


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 1, 2006)

No, neither do I.

Stabilzing is adding clarifier and sorbitol to stop the fermentation and aid 
the clearing process. 

So just add some k-meta and leave it?

Couldn't resist. Went and had a look. It's still perking along.
Couldn't resist. Had a little taste too. It's going to have quite a kick and 
it really tastes good right now. That probably means I'll want to sweeten 
back up a little after it has been stabilized. 

It's already thrown an inch of sediment so I think you're right. It'll take a 
lot of clearing.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 1, 2006)

You just let me know when it's ready and I'd be glad to sample and let you know that it's good!



I think with the type of fruit you're using it's going to take a while. Now, maybe you should pack a bag and check your tickets...


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 1, 2006)

e-tickets checked. Half way through cleaning the house and getting the washing up to date. Showed the house sitter how to work the TV and manage the animals.

Got most of the kitchen finished - new cabinets, Silestone counter tops, tumbled marble tile on the wall ready for when Carol comes back home (when we all come home.


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 1, 2006)

When we all come back home on the 24th. 

Got nothing to do tonight except have a bath read a book and drink a bottle of Barolo.


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 30, 2006)

Back on the job now.

Did a first racking and added a dose of sparkloid. Now I don't have two extra bottles and I had to add bottle of my previous apple to fill up it threw that much sediment.

It's still not clear but I'm going to leave it another month and see where we are.

No picture because no camera tonight. Maybe soon.
*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 8, 2006)

Racked and filtered and back into a carboy because I have NO bottles at all.added 1/2 tsp k-meta as this one will be in the jar for six months and another six minimum in the bottle.











Had a bit of a taste. Not bad at all, It's not really dry, like the previous apple. The mango keeps that hint of sweetness which is nice.


----------



## pkcook (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice and clear! I love the sparkle that filtering gives an already clear wine. Great job!


----------



## paubin (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks great! I am hopeing that my apple gets that clear 
Pete


----------



## Harry (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all 


I just started a 3 gallon batch of apple wine 08/11/06 and is going good , I am using Apple juice ( Walmart had it on sale). I hope it clears up,Going to rack it to glass carboy in the morning,


Harry


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 16, 2006)

Harry,

What'd you put in it?


----------

